# Report début de contrat



## miette (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes ! 
Je viens aujourd'hui solliciter votre avis sur un début de contrat qui s annonce compliqué....
Voilà, je devais commencer une adaptation lundi prochain et la poursuivre sur 15 jours. Comme la date de début de contrat est prévue fin août, au retour de mes congés, nous avions convenu avec les parents de reprendre quelques heures d adaptation avant de commencer réellement le planning contrat. 
Mais voilà, malheureusement le petit est malade et l adaptation prévue la semaine prochaine est reportée à une date ultérieure. Du coup, la maman prévoit de décaler sa reprise de travail. Je crains donc une amputation de mon salaire de septembre. 
Comment reagireriez vous ? Au risque de paraître dure, demanderiez vous l assurance d un début de mensualisation au 1er septembre quoiqu'il arrive comme c était prévu ?


----------



## booboo (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, le contrat ne peut pas commencer fin Aout, si vous travaillez lundi prochain.
Le contrat démarre le premier jour d' accueil !


----------



## isa19 (16 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
la période d'adaptation marque le début du contrat. Donc le 1er jour d'adaptation c'est le début du contrat et pour le salaire du mois entamé c'est par C.C.Cassation.


----------



## miette (16 Juillet 2022)

Effectivement je me suis mal exprimée... Je ne travaille pas lundi comme il était prévu puisque l enfant est malade.  Je sais que le contrat commence le premier jour de l adaptation. Je voulais parler de la mensualisation pleine ... Si la maman recule sa date de reprise du travail cela induit une minoration du salaire que j escomptais complet dès le 1er septembre puisqu' elle recule également la période d'adaptation, prévue dès lundi et qu elle souhaite repousser début septembre. Les heures d adaptation ne correspondent pas aux heures prévue au contrat donc à déduire selon le calcul de la cour de cassation.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Le contrat est signer par les 2 parties ?


----------



## miette (16 Juillet 2022)

Oui contrat signé des deux parties


----------



## kikine (16 Juillet 2022)

miette a dit: 


> Effectivement je me suis mal exprimée... Je ne travaille pas lundi comme il était prévu puisque l enfant est malade.  Je sais que le contrat commence le premier jour de l adaptation. Je voulais parler de la mensualisation pleine ... Si la maman recule sa date de reprise du travail cela induit une minoration du salaire que j escomptais complet dès le 1er septembre puisqu' elle recule également la période d'adaptation, prévue dès lundi et qu elle souhaite repousser début septembre. Les heures d adaptation ne correspondent pas aux heures prévue au contrat donc à déduire selon le calcul de la cour de cassation.


bonjour
 alors 
1- légalement la loi ne prévoit aucune minoration de salaire pour l'adaptation, donc non c'est nullement une obligation de déduire les heures non faites due à l'adaptation 
2- si au contrat il est bien noté que la prise de poste est à telle date et bien le salaire est du que l'enfant vienne... ou pas


----------



## miette (16 Juillet 2022)

Si j ai bien compris la mensualité commencé dès le premier jour de l adaptation. Il est interdit de payer ces heures au réel donc il est obligatoire de déduire les heures non effectuées selon le calcul de la cour de cassation...donc salaire minoré. C est dans ce sens que je disais salaire minoré. Si l adaptation commence en septembre au lieu de juillet cela signifie que : pas de salaire en juillet, pas en août et peu d heures en septembre puisque adaptation


----------



## kikine (16 Juillet 2022)

ce que je vous dit c'est la minoration de salaire lors de la période d'adaptation n'a pas lieu d'être, votre disponibilité est prise et vous ne pouvez pas compléter le contrat lors de cette période...
zut quoi pourquoi se tirer une balle dans le pied a déduire des heures qui légalement n'ont pas à l'être..


----------



## miette (16 Juillet 2022)

Donc elle doit payer l adaptation membres si l enfant est malade et qu elle veuille repousser la date ?


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour ben je dis que çà commence bien mal bref j'espère que çà va le faire imposez vous sur ce contrat et faites comme Kikine vous a dit !!!


----------



## kikine (16 Juillet 2022)

miette a dit: 


> Donc elle doit payer l adaptation membres si l enfant est malade et qu elle veuille repousser la date ?


elle doit vous payer la mensualisation complète dès le premier jour d'accueil (d'adaptation) noté au contrat, à moins que se soit VOUS qui imposiez la période d'adaptation


----------



## miette (16 Juillet 2022)

Je ne pense pas imposer la période d adaptation Kikine? Je pense que cela fait parti de l accueil. Je donne un planning sur 15 jours avant la reprise du travail des parents. Là suis obligée de la faite en juillet car suis en congés en août. Les horaires types contrat devraient reprendre le 29 août. Sinon je n ai pas d autres dispos, les enfants en vacances vont revenir. Je profitais de leur absence pour l adaptation. Du coup, que feriez-vous à propos des engagements signés : nous devions commencer une adaptation le 18 juillet jusqu'au  vendredi 29 juillet (et qui du coup est reportée à une date inconnue peut-être début septembre) et reprendre avec le planning réel contrat le 29 août. Comme son enfant est malade je ne voudrais pas paraître dure mais en même temps je ne veux pas laisser faire dès le début du contrat.


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Juillet 2022)

miette a dit: 


> Je ne pense pas imposer la période d adaptation Kikine? Je pense que cela fait parti de l accueil. Je donne un planning sur 15 jours avant la reprise du travail des parents. Là suis obligée de la faite en juillet car suis en congés en août. Les horaires types contrat devraient reprendre le 29 août. Sinon je n ai pas d autres dispos, les enfants en vacances vont revenir. Je profitais de leur absence pour l adaptation. Du coup, que feriez-vous à propos des engagements signés : nous devions commencer une adaptation le 18 juillet jusqu'au  vendredi 29 juillet (et qui du coup est reportée à une date inconnue peut-être début septembre) et reprendre avec le planning réel contrat le 29 août. Comme son enfant est malade je ne voudrais pas paraître dure mais en même temps je ne veux pas laisser faire dès le début du contrat.


Je dirais que les PE n'ont pas respecté l'engagement réciproque quant à la date de début donc vous pouvez arrêter là et demander le 1/2 mois de salaire en compensation ... méfiance quand çà part ainsi !!!


----------



## miette (16 Juillet 2022)

En fait, l enfant a eu une sévère déshydratation mercredi dernier. Il est hospitalisé donc c est pourquoi je pense qu elle est sincère et de bonne foi et qu elle est plutôt en souffrance c est pourquoi je pense devoir être arrangeante mais jusqu où être arrangeante?


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Juillet 2022)

miette a dit: 


> En fait, l enfant a eu une sévère déshydratation mercredi dernier. Il est hospitalisé donc c est pourquoi je pense qu elle est sincère et de bonne foi et qu elle est plutôt en souffrance c est pourquoi je pense devoir être arrangeante mais jusqu où être arrangeante?


Vous pouvez être arrangeante dans le sens que vous comprenez bien la situation et que pas de salaire pour les heures d'adaptation qui aurait dû être faites en juillet- août mais si période d'adaptation début septembre, paiement du mois complet sans déduction par CCC des heures non faites dû à la période d'adaptation décalée.


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Juillet 2022)

Et si je peux me permettre, les adaptations avec une partie avant les vacances de l'assmat et une partie après ne sont jamais profitables aux enfants. On a posé nos congés fin juillet début août pour avoir les deux dernières semaines d'août de dispo pour les adaptations des nouveaux loulous qui arriveront début septembre


----------

